# ( FINISHED CLOSED ) FS: Flowerhorn Babies 10for$10 (free 2 extra) ►► Jan 23 will END



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

*( FINISHED CLOSED ) FS: Flowerhorn Babies 10for$10 (free 2 extra) ►► Jan 23 will END*

need sale my Flowerhorn Baby ( 4 cm ) , they both parent is Fade Golden Flowerhorn ! nice colour and have lots pearl! or i can *TRADE * any CICHLIDS , depend wht do u have ?
i have alomst 70 ~100 fry,,, need sale ASAP and getting space for my next order cichlids ! *$3 Reg. but now need them go: super deal*
*only 10 for $10 ( good deal ) will give 2 more free Extra  if finished no more extra free !!
 if get 5 for $7 *
*in BCA i saw sale $2 ea , if i am not no space for them i wont sale this deal $1 ea! this deal will end of ►►► Jan 23 , after will sale $3 ea again! you* can see my FH parent is very nice colour and fade golden lots pearl ! 

*►►*ALSO WANT *SALE / TRADE *MY PAIR FADE GOLDEN FLWERHORN ! asking $180 obo ( *reduce now $ 170 OBO*)  give me offer now!
_
*Click this link for more information!!*_
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bree...photoes-video-dec-~-new-pics-2622/index1.html

parent pics:
































FH FRY ,already show the pearl ..


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

also i can trade with equipment : heater or filter ... any cichlids ( not pleco ) !!
thks


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

any one offer or trade ? 
i want they go now! no space!!
*if any one get 10 ( 1.75 - 2 inch ), i give 5 more extra ! end of this months!* very good deal!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

still have about 100 ~ 130 or more!
bump!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Sold another 20 , (not much for extra 5 free) , if finished no more free , only 10 for $10 ,
please hurry get it !


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

another 10 sold,still have 90 or more , not much left for extra free( if finish )..., hurry up!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

thks all purchase my fh fry! about 60 ~80 not much left now! if still some left will decide will keep some fry ! 
►only 5 more days Jan 23 will finished sale!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

another 20 gone tonight! now only 2 free if purchase 10 FH for $10 !
3 more days left !!


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

brought them home and covered the tank with towels so they can stay calm and try to settle in


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

vivienne said:


> brought them home and covered the tank with towels so they can stay calm and try to settle in


let them have a rest 2 days and find something for they hide ( rock or plastic plant! see my tank before...) they very easy , have a fun! thks!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

one more day will end!!
free bump~


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

last day!!! only about 50 left .....
will end for today, after back to $3 ea!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

thks for all interest ! this offer will be finished tongiht! and will back to $3 ea ,,
sold more then 150 Fh already! 
still left i will keep them grow and sell later, thks for support! enjoy the fish !


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

no more 10 for $10 now, 
finished this deal! will back to $3 ea ! thks


----------

